
Something I did wrong as a PHP dev? Should have created Laravel before Taylor - harryjet
https://hashnode.com/post/i-am-fabien-potencier-creator-of-symfony-php-framework-ask-me-anything-cjrgm6vpu00azufs1ayr4h86m
======
noir_lord
I used Laravel for a few years but went back to Symfony.

4 is excellent and I love it's focus on making each component usable outside
of an overarching framework.

It's meant I can bring in parts to a legacy project I inherited and gradually
refactor towards something more sane.

